# ATE Super Blue causing problems on MKV GTI?



## chewbacca5017 (Apr 20, 2007)

So after a freaky experience of my 2007 GTI brake pedal suddenly locking in place and making hissing sounds, I took the car into the dealer where it was diagnosed as a failed brake booster. Well when I went to check in on my car today, it turns out that there's more to the problem. The dealer tells me that the ATE Super Blue brake fluid I used to flush my brake system 10k miles ago have started eating away at the master cylinder seals and that's what caused my brake booster to fail.

What has got me concerned is that it seems like everyone on the vortex with a mkv gti is using the same ATE Super Blue fluid. So if this really is the case, it would seem that there would be a lot of people having this same problem. Have any of you guys had brake booster issues or issues with ATE Super Blue????


----------



## STVR6 (Jul 6, 2010)

I heard other discussions about the ATE Blue eating seals. That's scary. 

However, I would be surprised if ATE's Super Blue is not compatible with many of their own brake components like calipers and master cylinder.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I've heard of similar things with ATE super blue.
It can't cause a booster failure until it causes a MC failure, fluid leaks from the MC into the booster. 

Keep in mind not all seals are the same from supplier to supplier, pray that your modulator seals arn't going either.
Don't use super blue anymore :thumbup:


----------



## chewbacca5017 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well I finally got my car back. New master cylinder, new brake booster and entire brake system flushed with OEM fluid. All for the bargain price of $1200. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Should've just stuck with OEM fluid from the beginning.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I'm sorry you had to learn the hard way, ATE super blue is not compatable with many vw OEM parts.... in fact, super blue is more than a hype than anything, there is no reason to run such type of brake fluid if you are not reaching the increased brake fluid temps. It will do absolutly nothing else for performance. There are plenty of DOT 4 fluids that will endure 400+C temps, much more than needed for spirited driving. :thumbup:

For future reference, more often times than not, OEM is normally the best to use, until you found a reason to use something else.


----------



## Drewdownkali (May 8, 2011)

GTijoejoe said:


> I'm sorry you had to learn the hard way, ATE super blue is not compatable with many vw OEM parts.... in fact, super blue is more than a hype than anything, there is no reason to run such type of brake fluid if you are not reaching the increased brake fluid temps. It will do absolutly nothing else for performance. There are plenty of DOT 4 fluids that will endure 400+C temps, much more than needed for spirited driving. :thumbup:
> 
> For future reference, more often times than not, OEM is normally the best to use, until you found a reason to use something else.


ATE makes the reservoir in my MKIV. Is it not the same in the v? Surprised it would mess up it's own system.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Drewdownkali said:


> ATE makes the reservoir in my MKIV. Is it not the same in the v? Surprised it would mess up it's own system.


Just because a piece of plastic was molded by a certain company doesn't mean the seals in the clutch slave/master cylinders are compatible.... which, as I remember, is the usual problem.


----------



## Drewdownkali (May 8, 2011)

KG18t said:


> Just because a piece of plastic was molded by a certain company doesn't mean the seals in the clutch slave/master cylinders are compatible.... which, as I remember, is the usual problem.


My bleeder valve caps also say ate. Ate at one end and at the other. Everything inbetween is not ate though?


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

You can try to argue the blatantly obvious discrepancies all you wish. I'm just telling you what 10 years of being around MK4s has taught me... along with the rest of the people in this thread.


----------



## Drewdownkali (May 8, 2011)

KG18t said:


> You can try to argue the blatantly obvious discrepancies all you wish. I'm just telling you what 10 years of being around MK4s has taught me... along with the rest of the people in this thread.


okay. thank you


----------

